# Overseas shipping from Dubai



## Dubai_newbie85 (Oct 9, 2011)

hi guys

has anyone every used secpacglobal or eleanor cargo packing company for overseas shifting?

i'm looking for a good cargo shifting company to move my furniture from dubai to chennai if anyone has any good recommendations please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

You can try crown relocation or allied pick ford.


----------



## johncuttsrta (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, I am john. If you want a cargo packing company then you choose crown relocation or allied pick ford.


----------



## dbxwill (Jul 16, 2013)

I've just used crown to ship my goods from the UK to Dubai. Very very professional and I would recommend them.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We used Sterling to ship our goods from UK to Dubai. Exceptional service both ends.


----------

